# May Acquisitions



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Because we need it.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I bought two pair of khaki Gold Toe socks, I guess you could say I went wild 

Brian


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

PRL Chukka Boots


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

A pair of LLB Heavy Duty Handsewn Bluchers in their "Canyon" color, which of course means brown. Nicer than in the website pictures, quality good. Comfortable shoes after the third day when the collar finally started to give a bit. 

Also got a five-pack of watch bands from Central Watch. Ahhh! Included a solid dark red watch band. "Wine" they call it. Been wanting one for a while.

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## babycatcher (Apr 6, 2008)

*Battle Royale*

Does anyone think it would be possible for Andy to arrange a softball game between the "Acquisitions" folks and the "Abstinence" thread posters?

Well, it was a thought.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Thrifted a few 50cent bowties in order to use the adjuster hardware and necksize strip for a couple bows I'm trying to make. 
Turned out I grabbed a really nice BB black silk bowtie, which was a nice surprise.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Thrifted, some last night and some a couple of weeks ago.

Gant blue OCBD, unlined collar and cuffs, $1.98
Jos. A. Bank repp, $0.99
Robert Talbott paisley. $2.00
Lands' End linen, $2.00
Kenneth Gordon linen, $1.00
Briar wool challis, $2.00


----------



## Plainsman (Jun 29, 2006)

May not be the most tradly thing, but I was custom fitted for a new pair of running shoes at Fleet Feet Sports on Saturday. If you are a runner (even one who plays at it like me) it truly is a customer service experience beyond compare. You are the focus of attention while you are there. Truly one of the best service experiences ever. Computer and video analysis of your gait and pronation, try multiple shoes until the right one is found. Even let me go for a run outside in the final two pair. Reasonably priced and not pushy at all.


----------



## rimrat (Jan 9, 2008)

Thrifted a rich vein of khakis: 3 Bills, 4 RLPs, and a lightweight Bobby Jones number that will be just fine for July. All pleated and cuffed, unfortunately, but despite stated 34 inseams on the Laurens, all are almost perfect 30 fits. Total $42, along with a yellow Lacoste belt. 

Also, a burgundy two-button sack from Lansky ... a tailor could improve the fit, but hardly enough to bother.

I've gotten much more selective about what I'm picking up and purged the closet of all the cheaper khakis and almost-fit shirts. But I just couldn't pass up like-new Bills at $4.98. And I am making my peace with pleats, I think.


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

*High and Low End*

I finally took delivery of my Alden Longwings in # 8 - a full six months of waiting (Mac was right on the money on that one). Here they are with the Weejuns I picked up last month at the Nordstrom Rack in Scotsdale. I really enjoy the Weejuns for sockless wear, and I imagine I will enjoy the Aldens as well. I had better as they were practically ten times the price of the Weejuns...


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^enjoy wearing your long wings and do not forget the shoe trees


----------



## JimB-MI (Apr 28, 2008)

A pair of BB Advantage Thompson Chinos in navy and another in stone. The cuff was replaced with a plain bottom to get the length below 30.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

This sports coat from the San Fran BB using my AAAC Discount! Very happy with the fit.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

a beautiful coat, leathersoul. wear it in good health.


----------



## etp777 (Nov 27, 2007)

Three Sam Hober Saiphone pocket squares.

Actually bought them last month, but just got them yesterday.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

Khaki poplin suit from Joseph A. Bank:









Johnston and Murphy Adler Cap-Toe


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Two Parker Sonnets (I couldn't decide).

A MTM Austin Reed suit by HSM USA.

*notification that my 3/30 BB MTM shirt order arrives Friday 5/9.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

O'Connell's madras shirts:


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

J Press Tan Linen Trousers.


----------



## jjohnson12 (Sep 6, 2007)

*May Madras*

Two madras shirts. Brooks Brothers long sleeve from ebay and a short sleeve from Joseph D'Apolito & Son in Far Hills, NJ.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

^ the one on the right is beautiful.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Ebay'd BB repp ties, completing my business tie wardrobe for the foreseeable future.

I love 'em.


----------



## Beachcomber (Apr 6, 2008)

Already in May,

Nobby shop reds

tan/navy wool surcingle from O'Connell's

Black Watch Viyella on sale at Orvis

LLB white polo

Narrow red Seton tartan wool tie soaked in years of tobacco smoke (got it on the cheap at a smoke shop)

Vermeil prop tie slide from Paul Stuart


Planned for the remainder of the month,

merino argyles at BB's f&f

ribbon belt, madras bow, burgundy silk knit tie at Press's sale next week.

Thats all I need now, then I can just go fishing and forget about this trad business.


----------



## JimB-MI (Apr 28, 2008)

*Update*

I bought two pairs of the BB Advantage chinos (Thompson). I thought one was navy, but in the daylight it seems charcoal. I wonder if this was on the rack in the store from a prior season since the color is not currently one of the Advantage options. I also bought a pair of the same thing in the stone color.

I also bought two pairs of the "new" LE original chinos (plain front). I like the fit of these as well. I ordered them in 28.5 length with a plain bottom and they are finished by machine just like a new pant that has not been altered.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

*May Thrift Finds*

I've tried not to get unthrifty by spending too much time in thrift shops, but it is spring, perfect time for a stroll after lunch...right into a thrift shop I'd not been in before.

The pic doesn't do this one much justice. It's a 3-button mildly darted BB jacket, double vent, probably an orphaned suit coat. The shoulders have barely a whisper of padding & I'm going to replace the buttons to make it more sport-jacket looking. Fabric is a very nice lightweight all-season wool in a pattern reminiscent of sharkskin and looks to spiff up nicely when properly pressed. It fit perfectly when I tried it on and for 9$ I figure it's worth the experiment.

This is a 2-button semi-constructed Woolrich jacket, patch pockets, no vent, no darts, fairly sack-like lines and no padding in the shoulders. Will do nicely when the fall comes, will be good with jeans, dark cords, etc. The "Made in USA" caught my eye. And for 8$...well, this thrifting business is always justifiable in terms of price!

--A.Q.


----------



## Prepstyle (Jul 13, 2007)

two pair of "346" flat front chinos at the outlet. I couldn't pass them up at only $24 each. Light khaki and Red.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

Kenneth Gordon white cotton formal shirt in pristine condition--$5.00 from one of the local parish thrift shops...:icon_smile_big:

hbs


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I got some khaki shorts at the EB outlet for $20 and a gingham plaid seersucker shirt from LE for $30. In case anyone is wondering, the gingham plaid is not the light weight you'd expect from seersucker, but it's not too bad. My total for the month is up to $66 

Brian


----------



## wvuguy (May 29, 2006)

Navy/black plaid HF Madison sportscoat in wool/silk/cashmere from the Rack/King of Prussia for $169


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

OK -- very lovely -- but I'd take the pen out of that pocket, and replace it with a pocket square.


----------



## Haystack (Mar 17, 2005)

With darts, but still tradish I think. First voyage with it today.
https://imageshack.us


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Haystack said:


> With darts, but still tradish I think. First voyage with it today.
> https://imageshack.us


absoutely stunning.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Joe Beamish said:


> OK -- very lovely -- but I'd take the pen out of that pocket, and replace it with a pocket square.


^JRW-
Welcome to the forum. +1 with Joe comments


----------



## babycatcher (Apr 6, 2008)

I did not want the Alden shells to be lonely so this finally came:










Aero A-2 model 1756 in jerky horsehide


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Haystack-
Very nicely done. Consider a pocket square. The picture gives the impression that the coat is tight


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

Gorgeous! Very nice indeed.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Thrifted a few 50cent bowties


Wow! Didn't know he'd branched out into apparel. A 50 Cent bowtie must be hard core!


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> May not be the most tradly thing, but I was custom fitted for a new pair of running shoes at Fleet Feet Sports on Saturday. If you are a runner (even one who plays at it like me) it truly is a customer service experience beyond compare. You are the focus of attention while you are there. Truly one of the best service experiences ever. Computer and video analysis of your gait and pronation, try multiple shoes until the right one is found. Even let me go for a run outside in the final two pair. Reasonably priced and not pushy at all.


Custom fitting is the only way to go. I went through hell trying to find the right shoes when I started running. Finally got fitted at my LRS and it's been perfect since then.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

*More Thrift Ties*










JAB Executive Collection "Hand Block printed in England," Talbott for Boyd's "Prince of Wales," Lochcarron Wool "Macinnes HTG," Claybrooke 80/20 Wool-Silk #1.

I found the Lochcarron online here: https://www.lochcarron.com/tartanstrome/macinnes_hunting.html It appears to be the Macinnes Hunting Ancient Tartan.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Nice photo, spin.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

What the hell, I went over to Liberty Street and snagged a pair of Brooks Brothers Alden 684 at 25% off.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

AlanC said:


> ^Nice photo, spin.


Thanks. The Super Macro feature comes in handy... doubt I'll buy another digi-cam w/o that feature.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

I love this jacket!


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

VERY, VERY NICE!



jjohnson12 said:


> Two madras shirts. Brooks Brothers long sleeve from ebay and a short sleeve from Joseph D'Apolito & Son in Far Hills, NJ.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

More ties. Left to right:

Resilio repp
Brooks Brothers woven, black
poly (or some such) for Filene's (The Men's Store)
Reis of New Haven for Page Foster in Charlottesville
Gant madras






Funny thing -- the BB tie was $15 at Marshall's. Once I got home, I realized that that was the most I've ever spent on a tie. Thrift store finds alone have built up that part of my wardrobe.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

bought a bunch of stuff in the past 3 days to alleviate my stress from this past semester and reward myself for an improvement in my cumulative gpa. 

Rugby linen/silk 3 b rolled to 2 sweaterlike sportcoat
Bean camp mocs in brown
colorful socks from Tommy
The *last* Jpress flap pocketed blue university ocbd (thanks DeskJockey)
Jpress currency emblematic tie
not pictured: Polo G.I. lightweight chinos
I don't think i'll have much money left to spend in charleston....


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ well deserved for an increase in your GPA


----------



## B R A N D X® (Mar 15, 2008)

Geez.....between the BB sale, J Press sale, Baracuta sale and Orvis sales it would be easier to scan and post my amex bill than to actually list the 20+ items I have picked up this month.

Someone make it stop!!!!

I'm done for the rest of the season now.......yep......absolutely DONE!


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

#1 stripe tie in burgundy
spring coloered argyle socks
forward point collar with a blue check pattern

My BB F and F purchases


----------



## neyus (Jan 12, 2005)

Joe Beamish said:


> OK -- very lovely -- but I'd take the pen out of that pocket, and replace it with a pocket square.


I've worn both lately: A pen and pocket square. I like the look and I think it certainly communicates to people that I like my pen.


----------



## neyus (Jan 12, 2005)

Untilted said:


> bought a bunch of stuff in the past 3 days to alleviate my stress from this past semester and reward myself for an improvement in my cumulative gpa.
> 
> Rugby linen/silk 3 b rolled to 2 sweaterlike sportcoat
> Bean camp mocs in brown
> ...


I love this. Doesnt get much better than this!!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

B R A N D X® said:


> ...it would be easier to scan and post my amex bill...


Well?


----------



## hillcityjosh (Nov 18, 2005)

I just scored these on eBay for $16 shipped...they look like vintage, Made in the USA kind of stuff. I hope they are:

















Now, if I can only win these, my shoe wardrobe will be complete...who am I kidding...it'll never be complete:


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

neyus said:


> I've worn both lately: A pen and pocket square. I like the look and I think it certainly communicates to people that I like my pen.


Word.

I used to carry around my Pelikan 120 -- a pen I really like -- but nowadays I'm nervous of making a stain on my new duds. So I leave the fountain pen at home. It's more of a sketcher, anyway. I write with ordinary ballpoints.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

Interesting that you post this picture, and the favorable response it received. I was going to buy that very jacket, but was talked out of it by "my man" at the NY J. Press store. He suggested another one (similar, but more olive, in sort of a nailhead weave) that he described as "eminently more wearable". I like to one I got just fine, but I still like this one, too. How do you find the shoulders?

Scott


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

If YOU like the jacket, and if you think it's wearable, then it's wearable. Don't spend your money on stuff you don't dig.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

As I stated, I like the one I got just fine. 

He had the jacket. I had a picture. I trust him. You make decisions on the input you have at the time. Sometimes more information comes to light. Still maybe considering this one. That's all.

Scott


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Gotcha. Although in my experience, the boys at Press (just up the street from my office) seem particularly fond of attempting the upsell -- why not? -- and working me into items that I suspect aren't moving with other customers. The latest was the olive poplin suit, when I was really looking at the regular khaki poplin one. 

Doesn't bother me one bit -- I take it for what it's worth.


----------



## B R A N D X® (Mar 15, 2008)

AlanC said:


> Well?


......but I won't........:icon_smile_big:


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

B R A N D X® said:


> it would be easier to scan and post my amex bill than to actually list the 20+ items I have picked up this month.


Isn't there a PDF available online? :devil:


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

BB madras sport coat
BB 3fer, polos (trying the slim fit)
BB madras shorts
Press madras sport coat
Press, assorted items
Orvis madras shirt

I'm through until the fall.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Tucker said:


> BB madras sport coat
> BB 3fer, polos (trying the slim fit)
> BB madras shorts
> Press madras sport coat
> ...


"likely story". You know the economy needs help


----------



## Cleveland Brown (Feb 13, 2006)

I know that often the 346 line is not a favorite of many Brooks fans. However, last week end I picked up at the outlet store in Houston a nice jacket in tan 55/45 linen cotton. Very casual and laid back. I like that it is a nice neutral tan color so I can pair easily with seer sucker or pink oxford cloth trousers, maybe pick up a pair of madras.

I am afraid I don't have any pics as my cell phone is a phone only. I will see if I can find the camera tonight.

Anyway, I like this jacketartially lined in blue oxford cloth. It's fashioned as a 3 button but is a simple operation to make a 3/2 roll. Dual exhausts, patch pockets. No darts, no shoulder padding. When having the sleeves shortened, I asked the lady to just leave 2 cuff buttons. Sized SML. I like it because usually SML does not work for me but this time it's not bad.

I like this jacket. I think with the BB AAAC membership it was between $100-$150. They also have a model in blue that I considered but I already have a blue linen jacket.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Pair of reds-J Crew
Seersucker shorts-J Crew
Ray Ban Tortoise shell wayfarers


----------



## B R A N D X® (Mar 15, 2008)

ksinc said:


> Isn't there a PDF available online? :devil:


Okay........here we go:

Baracuta G9 SLate Grey
Alden LHS Cigar Shell
3 x J Press OCBD Flap Pockets (U Stripe Blue, Light Green, White)
2 X Stretch belts
J Press Seersucker Sport Coat
2 x J Press striped socks
2 X BB Tropical Wool trousers in charcoal
2 X Harris Tweed Orvis Sport Coats (one featherweight and one shooting)
BB Country Club Blue Blazer
BB University Blazer
BB Check Sport Coat Blue/Grey
BB Classic tan Bucks
Bill's Poplin M1 shorts
Bill's OCBD Pink

That's what I can remember.........no need to list every tie right?


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

B R A N D X® said:


> Okay........here we go:
> 
> Baracuta G9 SLate Grey
> Alden LHS Cigar Shell
> ...


thats a lot of stuff. please tell us about the bill's pink ocbd. how is the fit? and how is the material?


----------



## B R A N D X® (Mar 15, 2008)

Untilted said:


> thats a lot of stuff. please tell us about the bill's pink ocbd. how is the fit? and how is the material?


When it comes to OCBD I am a J Press fan, but I also own a few BB's of the must-iron variety.

I picked up the Bill's because I saw a pink one in a local shop and felt I *needed* a pink OCBD and since I am a big fan of their khakis and shorts I figured the OCBD would be equally great

The weight is quite heavy and slightly coarse compared to Press and BB.

It is snug around the middle with a very trim cut.

The strip of material that the buttons attach to.....what do you call that?.....wrinkles with each washing, so ironing is needed at least for that area for the shirt to button/lay properly.

And, of course they are only offered in casual shirt sizing.

The large is just about right for both my neck and sleeve size, but again, it's a very tight fitting shirt around the middle.

Not really recommended. I'd stick with Press or BB.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

...and the shoe collection continues to grow. This evening's visit from the UPS guy resulted in a very handsome pair of Herring Matisse plaited tassel loafers by Cheaney, in tan calf, being left on my doorstep...after I gave then guy $35 for Customs fees. A little pricey, with the shipping fees and import duties added in but, they are indeed a gret casual dress shoe option to include in the rotation.


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

I went nuts this month and even bought an "emergency" tuxedo with zero time to plan - it was (gulp) a Mens wearhouse deal but actually not half bad, they even tailored the pants real quick for me. I dressed it up with a set of tiffany sterling silver knot-shaped shirt studs which basically doubled the cost!. It got me started towards putting together a real formalwear capability. Anywho..

I got a light blue and white striped seersucker jacket and a pair of white/beige suede bucks (with the dark red soles) to wear with a white button down oxford and summer stripe tie and an off-white pair of pants. 

a charles tyrewhitt pique bib formalwear shirt


A robert Talbott white shirt point collar with FC's and a wild diagonal textured weave that is strongly pronounced, its a knock-out.

I cant remember what else, I stalk ebay with 100 different searches by manufacturer (armani, j.press, alden etc.) and about 27 different sellers who get great swag. I love the hunt! I always have something on the way so the mailman wants me dead for making him walk to my front door with "the box" and he knows its all clothes! what a disease this can become WOW!


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

3 S/S BB Patch Madras Shirts
7 L/S BB Sport Shirts
Orvis Field Watch with 3 Multicolor grosgrain bands.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I picked up a navy cashmere jacket in very good condition at St Vinnie's this morning for $.75 

Brian


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

^ Tilt, that is a great collection of acquisitions. I think you'll really like the LLB Camp Mocs. I love mine (replaced the insoles with Scholl's gel insoles, and they're more comfortable than Quoddy's).

A few of my recent (May) purchases:

Alden for BB tassel loafers (black, calfskin)
BB bow tie ("mini" no. 1 stripe, green) -- my first bow
LE tan bucks
LE original mesh polo (parrot)
JAB patch madras shorts


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

B R A N D X® said:


> Okay........here we go:
> 
> Baracuta G9 SLate Grey
> Alden LHS Cigar Shell
> ...


That's an impressive list.


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Part of Mine for May*



















1st photo: Pair of Sperry 2 Eyed Makos in Ameretto. (also falls into the category of footwear for the day.)
2nd Photo: Pair of Izod Breton/Nanatucket Red Shorts, on sale $24,
Belks Store Brand Tie, its actually Red, White and Blue, not pink as it appears, also on sale for 18.99.
Pair of Nautica Shorts in Blue Plaid.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

NIB Brooks Brothers Peal and Co patent leather opera pumps from Ebay

Now all I need is everything else for a dinner jacket.


----------



## Halifax (Jun 14, 2007)

Belated birthday gift/graduation gift to myself:

The price was right, plus Lacrosse is the unsung sport of my native land. That and my co-workers hate my attempts at Trad.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Vintage Hickey-Freeman tailcoat and trousers. Still working on getting together the rest of the white-tie rig.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Last evening the UPS guy delivered a wool, herringbone weave, windbreaker from Orvis, purchased trrough their Tent Sale...reduced from $225 to just a bit less than $58. Alas, the concept was grander than the reality...made in China, shockingly light fabric for a woolen outer garmet, several weaving flaws in the fabric...The jacket may be worth $58, but certainly not the $225 that Orvis originally listed it for!


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

AE Glasgow in brown. Waiting for UPS guy any day...


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Two madras plaid shirts from the Polo Outlet for $19.99 each.

Brian


----------



## hillcityjosh (Nov 18, 2005)

I just got my first pair of Sperry Top-Siders yesterday. Got them on eBay for $40 shipped. I cannot believe how comfortable they are right out of the box. They feel like I'm wearing slippers. My wife told me I couldn't buy a pair until my 30th birthday for fear they'd be very old fogey. I am a few months shy of 30 and thus broke her "rule." She liked them a lot once they were on my feet.

I got the original brown color. I definitely made the right choice.

I also got a belt from Gap that's kind of a wanna be surcingle, but I really like it. It's a navy cotton web belt with a leather tip and buckle. It's just chunker and more squared off than a traditional surcingle.

I got some great argyle socks from Old Navy for $2/pair. They are a green so bright I dare call it lime green. I love bright socks!

Oh yeah, I almost forgot about this (which i have paired with a silver Easy Reader):


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

Wise choice on the mocs, Josh...

I am currently waiting for the following items to come back from the tailor:
BB navy worsted 3/2 sack blazer with patch/flap pockets;
J Press charcoal worsted 3/2 sack suit (Basic Interview Suit)...both items on sale 25% off.
Also, both items fit well with minimal tailor finetuning.

Enjoy the last of the month, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

hillcityjosh said:


> She liked them a lot once they were on my feet.


I'm noticing the same phenomenon myself. My gal hates trad stuff whenever I show her pictures of individual items online, but then likes them once I put them on.

Mostly.

She hated my first Quoddys (boat shoes with camp soles), which I sent back, since they were too narrow anyway. But she likes the same shoe (in wide) with the white boat soles.

In a shocker of shockers, she likes my recent blazer acquisition from eBay -- patch pockets and brass buttons and all. Incredible.

Normally she likes "indie" stuff.....


----------



## hillcityjosh (Nov 18, 2005)

Joe Beamish said:


> In a shocker of shockers, she likes my recent blazer acquisition from eBay -- patch pockets and brass buttons and all. Incredible.
> 
> Normally she likes "indie" stuff.....


Yeah, my wife is the same way. Well, we both are. We both come from the punk rock/hardcore punk subculture. How I ended up obsessed with trad clothes is beyond me.

Don't think I won't wear my Top-Siders with a Minor Threat t-shirt whilst sipping a can of PBR.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm in the same terrain. It works for me. 

"Trad" gives me the base of the sauce -- all the go-to stuff I need, largely for business. But then I'll twist it up a little -- either because my wardrobe isn't very deep, or because I can be sloppy, or because I actually feel like it. Usually there's at least one thing "wrong" with my look, from a Trad Perspective.

Hillcityjosh, we're probably of the same vintage, more or less. I was born in the 60's and grew up in Lawrence, KS -- college town with punky, new wave, hardcore history. Somehow, trad does work with it, in my mind.


----------



## fitzwright (May 2, 2008)

Traveling and needed some items unexpectedly. An emergency run to a BB outlet worked because I didn't have a lot of options.
BB 346 light brown/tan silk/wool sport coat (very basic)
BB 346 navy suit pants (fit better than the regular dress pants)
BB socks

Also:
Blue tie and white linen pocket square as seen in this thread:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=82928


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

*Golden Fleece, charcoal sack 3/2*

Picked up a BB golden fleece sack 3/2 suit off ebay. It looks virtually new, in a medium/lighter flannel charcoal with lapels that make me think it is quite modern. think the seller mis-measured the waist as it is a 35/36 not a 38.

Also picked up another BB suit that I suspect is Golden fleece as it was listed as partially lined and looks like a 3/2, so I took a chance:

Now I need to stop and let my tailor catch up a bit


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

*Allen Edmonds Standish and Monterey*

Also picked up a pair of Standish monk straps and Monterey loafers from Allen Edmonds on ebay:


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

Joe Beamish said:


> I'm in the same terrain. It works for me.
> 
> "Trad" gives me the base of the sauce -- all the go-to stuff I need, largely for business. But then I'll twist it up a little -- either because my wardrobe isn't very deep, or because I can be sloppy, or because I actually feel like it. Usually there's at least one thing "wrong" with my look, from a Trad Perspective.
> 
> Hillcityjosh, we're probably of the same vintage, more or less. I was born in the 60's and grew up in Lawrence, KS -- college town with punky, new wave, hardcore history. Somehow, trad does work with it, in my mind.


Paw was from Lawrence weren't they? One of the most underrated bands of the 90s.


----------



## hbecklin (Aug 22, 2007)

Won some AE Saratogas on eBay. They could be shell, certainly look like it, but are ~15 yrs old and I am not sure when AE started using the combo heel for shell. Here's hoping they fit!

I also had some money burning a hole in my pocket, so I got 3 more bows from R. Hanauer (their web specials area is hands down the best price for the best quality bows available). I picked up the Chelsea Ancient Madder, the Teal Brooks Stripe, and the Blue Harwich. I can't recommend Hanauer's bows enough. They are truly the best I have seen.


----------



## trolperft (Feb 7, 2007)

NOS Florsheim Kenmoors in cordovan.


The item description is not consistent with the shoes shown in the pics. Should I have been more careful before bid? I'm a bit worried.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Well, if they don't send you the shoes pictured you have good reason to file a Paypal dispute. They're gorgeous shoes.


----------



## gfreaky (May 14, 2008)

I've acquired a ton of stuff this month and have more on its way :-/

A couple of button downs, and some chinos to go with them. For casual wear, I've ditched my winter sweaters for shorts, a number of polos, and some very comfy Topsiders.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

New w/tag Press tux from ebay 
BB black bow tie
AE PAs
Now I need a cummerbund


----------

